# Black Warrior?



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Inquiring minds bored at home...


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

River?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I think ".....Retriever Club trial results" was more what Demi was looking for....

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard that one of the Amateur judges was wearing a very interesting T-shirt at the Open today. Something about preping for the weekend's assignment. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I heard that one of the Amateur judges was wearing a very interesting T-shirt at the Open today. Something about preping for the weekend's assignment. :wink:


HA! That was last night in Tuscalousa, not at the Open today... i dress professional at field trials.

First series of the Open is finished. I don't remember how many were called back, 30something i think. 10-12 dogs hit it hard. Nice test.

The derby is going to finish their last series tomorrow morning.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> i dress professional at field trials.


_Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight........................................._

kg


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Anyone have any results of the Derby and progress of the Open?????


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

L Magee said:


> Anyone have any results of the Derby and progress of the Open?????


All i know is the Open had a serious land blind and a full grown water blind and it got em pretty good. Even the handlers who got their butt's kicked had good things to say about the blinds. Tough but fair.

AM has 19 back from the first series.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > i dress professional at field trials.
> 
> 
> _Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight........................................._
> ...


I do!!!

Today started out foggy and cold, i was bundled up bigtime. We had to wait 3 hours for the fog to lift, but it ended in flip-flop weather.

SM


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Derby Results?*

Anyone have any derby results yet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chris Ledford won the Qual at BWRC with Bill Speck's dog Katie.

That's two wins in three weekends!

kg


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Here are a few placements that I am aware of.
Open first - Buzz- handled by Charlie Moody. Ken Wood owner. 

Derby first- Ace handled by Charlie Moody. Lou Magee owner.
Derby fourth- Tide handled by Charlie Moody. Butch Gregory and JY Smith owners. 

Congratulations to all you guys. Mighty nice dogs... and pretty good handler as well. 


Gene


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO KATIE (and thank goodness she's out of qual now!!!!)
AND WAY TO GO TIDE - YYYYEEEESSSS!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> Here are a few placements that I am aware of.
> Open first - Buzz- handled by Charlie Moody. Ken Wood owner.
> 
> Derby first- Ace handled by Charlie Moody. Lou Magee owner.
> ...


A BIG DITTO!

I know Buzz and he is a very talent 5 year old male by Ford. Jeff Horsley did some of his early work. He's been with Charlie the last two years.
That's gett'em Ken and Charlie.


----------



## Justin Etter (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats to Charlie on the Open and Derby Wins!! Thats awesome!


Justin Etter


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

AM RESULTS

1st Nick Elam - Hanna
2nd Kip Kemp - Blue
3rd Dick Kieser - Rae
4th Sam Milton - Ford
RJ Timmy Juneaux - Whisky
JAMS 
Troy Williams - Cody
Sunny Free
Kip Kemp - Booty

SM


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

*Black Warrior*

Big congrats to Buzz, Ken, and CHARLIE MOODY!!!!!!!!!!! Great job with a very talented dog.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> AM RESULTS
> 
> Kip Kemp - Booty
> 
> SM


Kippy still likes the Booty! :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Kippy still likes the Booty! :wink:


Not as much as Mark Smith. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Not as much as Mark Smith. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SM


Was he wearing that doctor's jacket with the big OBGYN over the pen/pencil pocket at Hooters in Tuscaloosa again?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Not as much as Mark Smith. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


No... no he wasn't. Didn't see ol Markie in Tuscaloosa... but we did see him at the Red Barn in Demopolis Saturday night.  

SM


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

OH LORD :!: The Red Barn in Demopolis that's O.K. Right. :? I'm suppose to go to the national with him but now Huh :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

bobbyb said:


> OH LORD :!: The Red Barn in Demopolis that's O.K. Right. :? I'm suppose to go to the national with him but now Huh :wink:


Yeah... it's ok.... for everyone except Crown Royal Ragle and Double Crown Mehringer. They didn't like us.

SM


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Mehringer
Now you know what's it like to be misunderstood :?


----------

